# Filter Recommendations?



## newguppy (Apr 12, 2012)

I am about to start a 29 gallon freshwater community tank. Can anyone recommend good filter brands? My dad gave me a Aqueon quietflow 30, but that one broke. I got a marineland penguin 150 at petco, is this a good filter? I picked because i liked the biowheel and 2 filter cartridge slots, I think that I could change one cartridge at a time so I don't kill the bacteria.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

Does that take the regular cartridge you buy at pet smart?


----------



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a 37 gallon tank and use two Aqua Clear 50s for it. The Aqua Clears have 3 inserts...foam at the bottom for mechanical filtration, charcoal in the middle for chemical filrations, and bio-max at the top for biological filtration. Mfg recommends changing the charcoal once a month, the sponge once every two months, and the bio-max once every 3 months along with a good filter cleaning. I am using two of the same filters installed 2 weeks apart so that I will always have a good supple of nitro bacteria available.

Hope this helps...Bob in NE FLA*old dude


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with the aquaclears, great filters, I only change the foam when it no longer holds its shape, just rinse out in old tank water I also dont use charcoal unless I need to remove medications, I use ceramic media in its place for more bio filtration


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 7, 2012)

ive just ordered a fluval u4 ive heard they are good, they have mechanical, chemical and biological filtration, they also have a bit at the top which aerates the water.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a canister filter on my 29.Personally I love it,its the perfect thing for the size tank.I only have to clean part of the media once every few months.

But aquaclear is supposed to be a good brand of HOBs.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Big fan of the AquaClears. They do a good job of keeping the water clean and are fairly silent...


----------



## newguppy (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think im going to exchange my penguin filter for a aquaclear. I know that the charcoal can be replaced with something else, but can anyone tell me what it does?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

IMO the charcoal only removes medications so it is useless most of the time, By replacing it with either small plastic balls or ceramic pellets it alows more areas for the good bacterias to grow on.


----------

